# Kangertech Five6



## BumbleBee (6/4/17)

This looks interesting, not much info yet but I'm thinking 5 batteries may be a bit much, at least the 222W is realistic as I really don't thing we need 400W+ mods.

I wonder what this 3 selectable coils thing is all about

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

Hahaha! Jeez just buying a set of married batts for this is going to set you back R1k!

"Humanized design Top-filling system" 

The selectable coil thing does look strange. Maybe the coil has 6 individual wraps, and you can alternate between firing all six versus just firing three of them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Oh my gosh
5 batts!
This is going to be very heavy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh
> 5 batts!
> This is going to be very heavy.


True! This would even make the Cuboid feel like a pen-styled device!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/4/17)

Interesting design. Would love to see a full video review of this.

Edit: Found this in the meantime

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SKYWVRD (7/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This looks interesting, not much info yet but I'm thinking 5 batteries may be a bit much, at least the 222W is realistic as I really don't thing we need 400W+ mods.
> 
> I wonder what this 3 selectable coils thing is all about
> 
> View attachment 90714


Is this really what the future of vaping is going to be, more power and more batteries /: I honestly feel anything above 2 is just overkill

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## SparMan (9/4/17)

"Humanized design" = The thing we saw the Smoks did. Lol.


----------



## Dolfie (9/4/17)

SparMan said:


> "Humanized design" = The thing we saw the Smoks did. Lol.


Charge it one's a week and you are done. Do they sell it with a back pack.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

